
Social network traffic up 11.5 percent; MySpace still dominates - python_kiss
http://blogs.zdnet.com/social/?p=114
======
python_kiss
Here is a related post by Phil on Profy: Online Communities Continue Growth

<http://www.profy.com/2007/03/15/online-community/>

